# Spring Summer Fall Winter... and Spring



## Blue Mythril (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.sonyclassics.com/spring/

 This is a Korean flick I've been eyeing off in the newspaper Metro each weekend for quite some time now, sadly I do believe I missed the boat.

 Anyways, I was wondering if anyone has seen or heard of this film. Its not an action, or anything particularly fast paced, but it does seem like it would be very interesting to watch nonetheless...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 15, 2004)

There's something beautifully haunting about the trailer - I'll keep my eye open for it, and hope you can nudge me when it's released.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Dec 19, 2004)

*nudges*
its been out in Aus for quite some time


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 19, 2004)

I meant in Europe. 

Foxbat, you wanting out for the DVD? If so, let me know...


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 20, 2004)

I actually just ordered this one yesterday (oh the joys of web shopping)   

Looks very interesting with fine scenery. I'll post a review when I get around to watching it.


----------

